# NZ Future?



## nzmigration (May 31, 2012)

Hi,

With Record number of locals leaving NZ and moving to OZ and other countries really makes me wonder about the inside situation of NZ.

I am sure the people moving in masses from NZ arent insane and that 2 being locals, i wonder whats really wrong.

will NZ end up being a country of Asian's.

why people moving from the country, anyone can give real picture pls. 

Is it still safe and sensible bet to choose NZ over OZ and canada for migrating?

Thanks

Nz Migration


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

nzmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> With Record number of locals leaving NZ and moving to OZ and other countries really makes me wonder about the inside situation of NZ.
> 
> ...


It's nothing new. I think NZ youngsters are like the Irish - they travel the world! You can guarantee to find some of them all over the world.
I think our location is one of the reasons that our youngsters travel so much - we are at the bottom of the world, and we are on the way to nowhere except Antarctica. So many go and see somewhere else in the world on a traditional 'Overseas experience'. 

Some stay away, but it's amazing how many come back when it's time to raise a family...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

It is no different to many countries the same could be said for the UK for example with so many Brits leaving in search of Utopia in other countries only to be replaced by other from different parts of the world.

We live in a world where travel is affordable & there are many opportunities for anyone adventurous.

I have lived in many counties & moved to New Zealand after spending 32 years in Australia.

It is very normal for people in our part of the world to travel & gain experience. Only this week they blamed the escalating Auckland house prices on the number of Kiwi's coming home, so it's just not one big exodus, or the population would not have grown as it is has in recent years.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

You have to put it in perspective. Would you call 40,000 net last year out of a population of 4,500,000 people 'on masses?' People shifting to Australia has always been an issue (and it goes through peeks and troughs. At the moment its a peek). Australia is a big country. The mines (for example) can offer big big money. And some people prefer the weather there. Others here. And despite this, NZ's population is still continually increasing.
Trying not to sound too over the top. But (in my opinion) NZ can't really go wrong - long term. High sunshine + ample rainfall + mild climate = fertile lands = plenty to eat.  Plus a relatively stable political environment.
There are heaps of things wrong with NZ though. Just like any other country (including Australia).


----------

